# Anyone else have a younger partner?



## Dubibump

Hey guys 

I'm having my first baby in Jan, I will 39 & my partner will be 28. 

We are super excited, my partner is doing what he does best...shopping! This baby will be one well dressed little girl. 

Anyone else have a younger man? I'm so glad I've got a partner who will have more energy than me!


----------



## vermeil

Hello! My partner is 10.5 years younger too. Glad to know we should live to about the same ripe old age :haha: I'm 41 and he`s 31. He does have more energy but I blame that on the pregnancy :winkwink:


----------



## 44npregnant

Dubibump said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm having my first baby in Jan, I will 39 & my partner will be 28.
> 
> We are super excited, my partner is doing what he does best...shopping! This baby will be one well dressed little girl.
> 
> Anyone else have a younger man? I'm so glad I've got a partner who will have more energy than me!

We are not in a relationship but my baby's father is 13 years younger than me. I don't know what i was thinking....:growlmad:


----------



## Dubibump

My sisters partner is 14 yrs younger than her, 28 & she's 42. They have two young children and they are really happy. All depends on the combination of people rather than age. Even though my partner is a lot younger than me, he is the mature one in the relationship! Ha. He says I keep him young & he keeps me grounded &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

I'm 38 and hubby is 29. We've been married for 6 years now and this is our 2nd. Honestly, I hardly remember the age difference most of the time. He is less mature in a lot of ways, but I have dated men 10 years my senior who were all "less mature". He is a GREAT father to our DD, so that's what counts more than anything. However, the energy level between the two of us is miles apart right now.


----------



## Dubibump

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> I'm 38 and hubby is 29. We've been married for 6 years now and this is our 2nd. Honestly, I hardly remember the age difference most of the time. He is less mature in a lot of ways, but I have dated men 10 years my senior who were all "less mature". He is a GREAT father to our DD, so that's what counts more than anything. However, the energy level between the two of us is miles apart right now.


Yea we never remember the age difference either. As for energy levels being different, I hear you!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm 42 and my husband is 36. Only 6 years. . .you would think it was 20 the way some talk. LOL! This is his first babe, he's THRILLED!


----------



## Storm1jet2

I wish! I'm 37 and DH is 40 and we are both knackered with DD before the new baby arrives!


----------



## hockey24

I just turned 41 and my hubby just turned 29. We have a rule - we round his age up and we round mine down - so he's 30 and I'm 40.  I honestly don't remember there is an age difference as we are so similar unless we are talking finances as I'm obviously a higher earner than him. I keep telling him - he's my retirement plan!!  

I honestly can't imagine my life without him - I just had to wait for him to be old enough to date! :haha:


----------



## vermeil

hockey24 said:


> I just turned 41 and my hubby just turned 29. We have a rule - we round his age up and we round mine down - so he's 30 and I'm 40.  I honestly don't remember there is an age difference as we are so similar unless we are talking finances as I'm obviously a higher earner than him. I keep telling him - he's my retirement plan!!
> 
> I honestly can't imagine my life without him - I just had to wait for him to be old enough to date! :haha:

HAHAHA that`s exactly how I feel too. We have 11 years difference and I keep telling him he`s my retirement plan :haha:


----------



## Dubibump

vermeil said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> I just turned 41 and my hubby just turned 29. We have a rule - we round his age up and we round mine down - so he's 30 and I'm 40.  I honestly don't remember there is an age difference as we are so similar unless we are talking finances as I'm obviously a higher earner than him. I keep telling him - he's my retirement plan!!
> 
> I honestly can't imagine my life without him - I just had to wait for him to be old enough to date! :haha:
> 
> HAHAHA that`s exactly how I feel too. We have 11 years difference and I keep telling him he`s my retirement plan :haha:Click to expand...

Well I hadn't thought of that!! Bloody great!


----------



## lam_76

I am 37 and my OH is 27, we don't notice the age difference!


----------



## ALISON69

I am 44 and DH is 33..


----------



## Oasis717

I'm 41 (42 next month) and dh is 25:) we have never really been aware of the age difference to be honest! We're both on the same level and the only time I ever think of it is if I say do you remember so and so program and he says either he wasn't born or was too young! Then I remember lol. I love having a young husband and he's got bags of energy just like me. We're a perfect match:) xxxxxx


----------



## battyatty

Well I'm 47 and he is 39! I'm lucky I dont look my age, most ppl think I am maybe 40/41, you would think that would help, but oh no. He had to go one better, he only looks about 33! I have no idea what ppl think when we're out, but I dont care, and neither does he! :)


----------



## gidge

I´m 35 and OH is 25. This is #2 for us. :happydance:


----------



## waitandwonder

I am 42 and he is 35, I always joke that he's mature and i'm immature so it evens out ;) But we're just a great match and I am hopeful my age won't be an issue for us to add to our family when the time comes :fingerscrossed


----------

